# Biken in Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz



## dav_E (25. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich wollte mal damit starten ein paar gute Touren zu sammeln.

Hier mal die Zeugenbergrunde :

http://vespa-schafe-neumarkt.de.tl/Zeugenbergrunde.htm

wäre nett wenn ihr noch mehr postet, dann übernehme ich die auf die Website als ne art katalog

lg

dav'E


----------



## norman68 (26. Januar 2010)

Gib mal Neumarkt in "Dieses Forum Durchsuchen" ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dav_E (26. Januar 2010)

ok


----------



## Stritty (13. Juni 2011)

Hey.

Ich wohne in 92348 Berg und suche ebenfalls noch Mitfahrer da es alleine ziemlich langweilig werden kann.

Wenn jemand interesse hat, dann schreibt mir einfach eine PN.

Bin 26 und fahre ein Cube Acid.


----------



## ChiccoNM (11. Juli 2011)

Servus Stritty

Ich bin 25 komme aus Neumarkt und suche auch Leute die mit mir fahren.

Alleine fahren ja Langweilig aber auch gefährlich.
Wenn ich alleine fahre traue ich mich immer nicht so recht die großen Jump´s
mit zunehmen. 

Also wenn du bock hast! Antworte mir und wir fahren mal zusammen! Kenne jede Menge Tracks rund um Neumarkt! Kleiner auszug:

http://www.sportstracklive.com/track/map#Chicco/Cycling/Neumarkt/Tyrolsberg-2nd/259133/


Also bis denn

Chicco


----------



## ChiccoNM (11. Juli 2011)

Ach ja ich fahre übrigens auch Cube AMS


----------



## Stritty (10. März 2012)

Hey, bin wieder mit nem neuen Bike am Start und hätte Bock ne gepflegte Runde zu drehen..

meldet euch einfach mit ner Privaten nachricht, dann könnma was ausmachen...

Bis denn


----------



## Stritty (13. März 2012)

Also am Mittwoch den: 14.3 bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dem Bike unterwegs.

Wenn wer zeit hat, so ab 15-16h dann würde ich mich freuen. Treffpunkt kann man dann ja über SMS oder hier über Pn ausmachen.

Ich fahre in 92348 Berg los. kann aber auch gerne wo hinkommen, kein Problem!

Bis Mittwoch!!


----------



## chris84 (13. März 2012)

siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9300713#post9300713


----------



## Stritty (21. März 2012)

Hier nochmal etwas beständiges:

Ich fahre* jeden Mittwoch* eine kleine Feierabendrunde da ich nur bis 14h arbeiten muss.
Jeden Mittwoch heißt auch wenn es Regnet, schneit, oder die Sonne unerbittlich brennt!

Da ich selbständig bin kann ich es nicht tausendprozentig versprechen,  wenn halt die Praxis überquillt dann muss ich halt doch länger arbeiten!

Ob ich jetzt um 15h oder erst um 17h fahre ist mir eigentlich egal, wenn  Mittwochs interesse besteht, dann kann man gerne eine Uhrzeit  ausmachen.

*Treffpunkt ist immer die OMV in Berg gegenüber dem Netto.* Wenn  jemand mitfahren möchte bitte mir bescheid sagen, ich fahre zwar immer  an der OMV vorbei aber wenn ich das weiß dann warte ich natürlich.

Strecke:

ca. 1,5 Stunden, keine großen Steigungen, etwas am Kanal entlang, viel  Wald, und meistens mache ich für nen paar jumps über die Quarter noch an  der Skaterbahn halt. 
*Ist halt eher ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde, die vor allem Spaß und den Kopf frei machen soll.*

Natürlich kann man die noch etwas verlängern, das machen wir dann halt individuell aus.

Pace:
knapp unter 20km/h

Wichtig:

Flow und Spaß haben.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand.

See you on the Trail!


----------



## Moritz R. (28. März 2012)

Hallo ihr Neumarkter Biker, 
ich ziehe am 15. April ebenfalls in die Gegend und bin natürlich auch heiß auf biken! 
Gibt es denn auch ein paar FR/DH Strecken bzw. Secret Spots in der Gegend mit Sprüngen und schönen Anliegern???
Bin lieber in der Luft als auf dem Boden, aber auch gerne dann mal für ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde zu haben!
Würde mich über ein paar Empfehlungen und Nachrichten freuen.
Mfg Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (26. April 2012)

Hallo Freunde.

Am 12. Mai 2012 findet in 92358 Batzhausen (an der B8) ein kleines feines Mountainbike Rennen rund um den Göschberg (Fernsehturm) statt!
Die meisten Teilnehmer sind Hobbyfahrer und Spaß steht an erster Stelle.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse? Startgebühr 5 Euro.
Würde mich freuen... 
www.outdoor-batzhausen.de

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-Nicki (24. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

diese Beiträge sind zwar etwas älter... Aber existiert eure Feierabendrunde noch?
Ich bin 23, komme aus Neumarkt, bin noch Einsteigerin (ist hoffentlich kein Problem), möchte gerne zukünftig in Gesellschaft biken, fahre ein Cube Ldt Race


----------



## ChiccoNM (24. April 2014)

Hey Leutz

Feierabendrunde ?! Jaa klingt gut!! Wann ? Wie und wo? Stritty kommst auch mit?

Meldet euch einfach wenn ihr Bock zum biken habt!

LG

ChiccoNM


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. April 2014)

@MTB-Nicki:
Hi. Einsteigerin ist jeder mal 
Falls du Interesse hast, Samstags um 14Uhr starten beim Sports and More immer Touren. Mittlerweile haben wir auch eine Ladies-Runde, die das gemütlich angehen und auch mal in der Sonne zum ratschen pausieren. Anschließend geht's noch auf ein Radler/Spezi/wasauchimmer aufn OG, wer Lust hat. Touren dauern immer so ca. 2Std. Einfach vorbeikommen und mitradeln!
Ansonsten können wir auch gerne mal so ne Tour ausmachen


----------



## pndrev (18. Mai 2014)

Nachdem ich heute an der Burgruine Wolfstein wandern war... Wann ist dort die beste Zeit, um mal ungestört mit dem MTB hoch, rum und runter zu fahren? Nach 19:00?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Mai 2014)

Bei schlechtem Wetter 

Zeit kann ich nicht sagen, an schönen Tagen sitzen auch spät abends noch Leute oben rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (21. Mai 2014)

Naja, man kann zu jeder Tageszeit Glück oder Pech haben. Aber wie fast überall ist die Chance unter der Woche zwischen 10h und 16h am größten, dass man niemand dort sieht.
Wir sind schon so oft samstags Nachmittag dort rumgefahren, aber selbst wenn paar einzelne Wanderer unterwegs waren, hatten wir noch nie Stress. Waren alle immer freundlich.


----------



## pndrev (22. Mai 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Zeit kann ich nicht sagen, an schönen Tagen sitzen auch spät abends noch Leute oben rum...



Sitzen ist ja egal, Wanderer möchte ich meiden. 




scratch_a schrieb:


> Naja, man kann zu jeder Tageszeit Glück oder Pech haben. Aber wie fast überall ist die Chance unter der Woche zwischen 10h und 16h am größten, dass man niemand dort sieht.
> Wir sind schon so oft samstags Nachmittag dort rumgefahren, aber selbst wenn paar einzelne Wanderer unterwegs waren, hatten wir noch nie Stress. Waren alle immer freundlich.



Früh morgens habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Wäre zum Hochkurbeln wohl eh angenehmer. Dann werde ich mal einen Versuch starten.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Radsportfreunde.
Der SV Freihausen veranstaltet auch dieses Jahr wieder einen MTB Marathon.
Termin: Sa 19.07.14
Modus: Rennen und Tour
Anmeldung: www.SVFreihausen.de
Startplätze: noch vorhanden
Würden uns sehr freuen, euch in 92358 Waldkirchen begrüßen zu dürfen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## 2MXTB (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob es in Neumarkt eine DH-Szene gibt? Wohne zur Zeit im Ruhrgebiet und will mit Familie wieder zurück ins Frankenland wobei Neumarkt i.d.Opf momentan aktuell ist. Interessant wäre auch ob es geduldete, Strecken auf einem der Hausberge gibt? Im Pott hat das relativ gut funktioniert, die Spots werden gepflegt und sauber gehalten, Spaziergänger immer freunlich gegrüst und dann macht es auch nichts ein paar Kubikmeter Erde zu bewegen


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juli 2014)

Hi,

also mir ist nichts von einer "DH-Szene" bekannt.
Klar fahren hier viele Enduro, manche haben auch einen Downhiller und es gibt auch paar vereinzelte angelegte Strecken. Manche Strecken sind (bisher) geduldet, aber nicht alle. Und die Strecken sind auch weniger für richtige DH interessant, sondern eben mehr AM/Enduro, weil sie meist im Rahmen einer Tour mit eingebaut werden.

Zum richtigen DH muss man dann schon z.B. nach Osternohe, Ochsenkopf oder Geisskopf, da gibt es dann auch Liftunterstützung.


----------



## 2MXTB (17. Juli 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also mir ist nichts von einer "DH-Szene" bekannt.
> Klar fahren hier viele Enduro, manche haben auch einen Downhiller und es gibt auch paar vereinzelte angelegte Strecken. Manche Strecken sind (bisher) geduldet, aber nicht alle. Und die Strecken sind auch weniger für richtige DH interessant, sondern eben mehr AM/Enduro, weil sie meist im Rahmen einer Tour mit eingebaut werden.
> ...


Ok, danke dir.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Juli 2014)

DH brauchst hier echt keins, 120-160mm FW reichen für alles 
Und mit dem Basteln sollt man´s net übertreiben, gibt auch jetzt schon immer wieder mal Sabotageakte.

An dem "Roadgap" am M´hilf-Berg ist wieder einer zu kurz gesprungen...obacht geben, des kann bös enden...

Und ist des in Freihausen nur auf Straße und Feldwegen oder gibts da auch andere Abschnitte @SuperSamuel ?
Weil vielleicht wär des dann 2015 mal interessant...obwohl ich 20mm zu viel FW hab


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Juli 2014)

Ich werde auch hauptsächlich mit meinem Enduro unterwegs sein. Allerdings möchte ich am ixs-cup teilnehmen und eine Trainingsstrecke für das “große“ Bike wäre praktisch 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Juli 2014)

Bei Ezelsdorf fahren ein paar mit DC-Gabeln - aber auch da reichen eigentl. meine 120mm.


Ich bin erstmal raus - Gabel geht zu FOX, Knacken an Gabelbrücke/Gabelschaft. Glump!


----------



## vincentgrey (11. August 2014)

2MXTB schrieb:


> Ich werde auch hauptsächlich mit meinem Enduro unterwegs sein. Allerdings möchte ich am ixs-cup teilnehmen und eine Trainingsstrecke für das “große“ Bike wäre praktisch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


Am Dillberg um die Heinzbürg rum hab ich einige flotte DH-Trails abgehen sehen, die ich aber selber nicht gefahren bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reafdaw (12. August 2014)

Hi,

Bin frisch nach Neumarkt gezogen und war heute mal wieder mit meinem specialiced enduro auf der Suche nach strecken. Also fuhr ich zum dillberg und ich kann sagen, das selbst gebaute am Schlossberg ist ganz gut. Bin danach weiter zum tyrolsberg und ein normalen trail gefahren. Danach ging es weiter zum buchberg, dort ist ja auch bisschen was in den Wald gebaut, war das schon bekannt?

Suche auch noch Leute aus der Region, da ich noch Anfänger bin und bei sprüngen wäre ich lieber zu zweit. Also Suche auch in der Art einen Trainer ^^.

MfG 
Michi


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. August 2014)

vincentgrey schrieb:


> Am Dillberg um die Heinzbürg rum hab ich einige flotte DH-Trails abgehen sehen, die ich aber selber nicht gefahren bin



Und jetzt auch ein paar Autobahnen 










Das letzte ist die Abfahrt Ragnau-Pfalz-Weg nach Berg-Sindlbach - ehemals ja ein Singletrail...


----------



## Reafdaw (17. August 2014)

Hi, 

Paar Bilder vom buchberg:


----------



## Reafdaw (17. August 2014)

.


----------



## scratch_a (17. August 2014)

@Josh: Wo genau soll das letzte Bild sein? Ist das der Teil vom Schlossberg Richtung Beckenhof runter? Weil zwischen Berg direkt und Sindlbach war ja noch nie ein Singletrail-Anteil dabei, oder?

@Reafdaw: Was willst du mit den Bildern sagen?


----------



## Reafdaw (17. August 2014)

Einfach veranschaulichen was im buchberg vorhanden ist?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. August 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @Josh: Wo genau soll das letzte Bild sein? Ist das der Teil vom Schlossberg Richtung Beckenhof runter?



Das kurze erste Stück fand ich schon recht nett, den Pfad bis zu dem Forstweg, von Neumarkt aus nach der Heinzburg rechts runter - nach Beckenhof, ja.

Buchberg war Samstag gscheit matschig - und da gibts auch bald Baumfällarbeiten - also vll. auch ein paar neue Autobahnen.
Und @Reafdaw, deine Buildln sind ja noch unschärfer als meine 

@scratch_a - Sprungübungen heut gut überstanden? 


Gibt übrigens auch eine Facebook-Gruppe für die Neumarkter. Bei Interesse -> PM


----------



## vincentgrey (18. August 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Und jetzt auch ein paar Autobahnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voll ätzend, sollten uns mal im Wald treffen und die Autobahnen "zurückbauen" ...


Reafdaw schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Paar Bilder vom buchberg:


Find ich gut wenn Leute hier Bilder posten.
Wobei das alles recht Flach ausschaut ... es soll doch auch so´n drop dort geben?


----------



## Reafdaw (18. August 2014)

Hi, 

Naja, man kann von oben, vom wall anfangen zu fahren bis unten und dabei eben über die Sprünge. Einzige Problem ist das ganz unten Sträucher sind.
Müsste man mal machen.

Wegen dem drop könnte ich das nächste mal schauen gehen.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vincentgrey (18. August 2014)

Ne, kein Stress!
Sieht auf Fotos eh immer langweiliger aus als in der Realität


----------



## Reafdaw (18. August 2014)

Hab bis zum 16.9 eh nichts zu tun, also kann ich das schon mal suchen.


----------



## scratch_a (18. August 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> @scratch_a - Sprungübungen heut gut überstanden?



Ja, haben wir gut überstanden...in unserem Alter lernt es sich leider nimmer so einfach, da muss man schon viel üben


----------



## vincentgrey (19. August 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, haben wir gut überstanden...in unserem Alter lernt es sich leider nimmer so einfach, da muss man schon viel üben


Wo machst du Sprungübungen? Gibts irgendwo ne kleine Table oder sowas?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. August 2014)

vincentgrey schrieb:


> Wo machst du Sprungübungen? Gibts irgendwo ne kleine Table oder sowas?


Bei uns daheim auf der Straße . Ein Brett und zum drunterlegen eine Palette und paar Kanthölzer (zum Höhe variieren), damit ich mit vollkommen ungefährlicher Anfahrt und Landung erstmal die Basics üben kann  Im Wald könnte ja mal ne Tannennadel quer liegen und mich zum stürzen bringen


----------



## silverspirit (21. August 2014)

@Reafdaw, wo (in welche Richtung) befindet sich der Trail/Drop am Buchberg aus dem Foto ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reafdaw (21. August 2014)

Hi,

Das ist wenn du pölling Richtung Rittershof fährst und auf der Straße nach Post Bauer nach rechts fährst. Da geht es dann links ein geteerten weg Richtung Wald und vor dem Wald fährst dann rechts, da kommst einfach wo anders in den Wald und wenn ne Weile gerade aus fährst müsstest schon das sehen. Hab dann einfach quer durch den Wald geschoben, da es Links weiter geht. Sprich du stehst dann am Ende der Strecke.

Hoffe das erklärt es einigermaßen gut.

MfG


----------



## silverspirit (21. August 2014)

Hi, danke, aber irgendwie komme ich wenn pölling / rittershof Richtung postbauer (am Bahngleis?) und dann links fahre am tyrolsberg an.....oder bin ich jetzt ganz falsch?


----------



## Reafdaw (22. August 2014)

Oh sry , hab da was verwechselt. Man muss berngau an der St2238 Richtung buchberg raus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da muss man dann rechts in den Wald, wie beschrieben.


----------



## silverspirit (22. August 2014)

ok, dann checke ich mal die ecke näher ab. merci


----------



## silverspirit (23. August 2014)

habe die Strecke am Buchberg gefunden, da haben sich manche richtig mühe gegeben, scheint aber nicht mehr im besten zustand zu sein. Die Rampen sind schon ordentlich hoch, einer mit ca 1m.


----------



## Reafdaw (23. August 2014)

Ja kann man so sagen, aber könnte man denk ohne viel mühe wieder hin bekommen, ist ja nicht so viel zu tun. Mir würde spontan nur die Dornen ganz unten einfallen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. August 2014)

Montag (gestern) war ich mit dem DAV auf Feierabend-Tour - zu sechst - XC-lastig, zweimal steil hoch nach Winnberg, dazwischen gemütlich runter Richtung Bahnlinie. 
Zum Abschluss dann doch noch ein schicker Trail, gesamt ~20km.

Nächste Woche zum letzten Mal in ´14!


----------



## scratch_a (26. August 2014)

Welchen Trail seid ihr zum Schluss gefahren?
Unter der Woche ist für mich immer schlecht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. August 2014)

B8 - Weißmarter


----------



## scratch_a (26. August 2014)

Alle Sprünge mitgenommen? 
Der ist schon super...hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (5. September 2014)

Hat jemand was vom Unfall gestern mitbekommen?
http://www.neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=87470


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. September 2014)

Nicht gut... Hoffentlich geht es dem Biker wieder gut.
Das Ende für diesen Trail?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. September 2014)

Ist wohl zu befürchten...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. September 2014)

_

"4-Elemente" -Weg bin ich am Mo mit dem letzten Überbleibsel von der DAV-Gruppe gefahren (zu zweit ) - ist so schlecht nicht, sollt ma sich nochmal anschauen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. September 2014)

Von dem is ja vor allem die Abfahrt von Wolfstein rechts runter sehr spaßig, den Rest fand ich jetzt nicht so berauschend, halt sehr viel Schotter.


----------



## Lehnerandreas (13. März 2015)

Hi zusammen, 
Irgendwelche Tourenfahrer hier die auch nicht gern alleine fahren?
Bin der Andy 41 und hab den Spaß am mountainbiken wieder neu entdeckt.
Wer lust hat auf ne schöne Runde, meldet sich hoffentlich!

Gruß Andy


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. März 2015)

http://www.alpenverein-neumarkt.de/veranstaltungen/monat/2015-04

und

http://www.sport-more.net/8256-416


----------

